# hallo,ich bin neu hier



## goldfischli.21 (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo
Habe mich hier neu angemeldet um auch einiges zu erfahren was mich um Stücke weiterbringt.
Habe mir vor ca.1/12 jahren einen Gartenteich zugelegt und möchte auch einiges in Erfahrung bringen,was Pflege,Fisch-Haltung,und sämtliches zum Teich gehörender Info ,angeht.
Zum Anfang kann ich einmal die ungefähren Teich-Daten hier hinschreiben: also ,so ca.6000-7000 Liter grünliches Wasser das immer mit einem Filter (16000 Liter),UVC-Licht(11 Watt)und der dazugehörenden Pumpe,gereinigt werden soll.(klappt noch nicht so richtig)
Der Fischbesatz(8 Jungfische"Goldfische"). Pflanzen noch recht wenige(so 3 Stück fürs Ufer).
Teich besitzt neben Filter,Pumpe wie oben erwähnt auch noch eine zusätzliche Pumpe die einen ca,1 m hohen Wasserfall bespeisst.
Mein jetziges problem ist das grünliche Wasser und die Fischchen denen es anscheinend nicht so gut im Wasser geht.
Villeicht kann jemand was sagen(zum Problem)?
Danke mal vorab.


----------



## Echinopsis (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: hallo,ich bin neu hier*

 goldfischli (hast Du auch einen Vornamen?  )

:willkommen in unserem Forum, wünsche Dir viel Spaß hier & freue mich schon auf Bilder deiner Anlage/n

lG,
Daniel


----------



## goldfischli.21 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: hallo,ich bin neu hier*

Hallo,ja klar hab ich ein Name.
Heisse ewald


----------



## Springmaus (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: hallo,ich bin neu hier*

Hallo


                                                  :willkommen



Bilder wären sehr gut 

Gruß Doris


----------



## goldfischli.21 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: hallo,ich bin neu hier*

Hallo
Also ich muss erst mal ein paar Bilder machen um sie hierein zusetzen. Ich hoffe das die Bilder auch so ausfallen,dass man auch alles gut erkennen kann. Bin nämlich kein guter Bildermacher 
OK,bis später dann.
gruss ewald


----------



## goldfischli.21 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: hallo,ich bin neu hier*

Hallo,
hab heute mal probiert ob die Digi-cam noch geht,tja wird wohl nix aus Bildern. Muss mir was anderes einfallen lassen.
Bis denne Ewald


----------



## Tomke (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: hallo,ich bin neu hier*

Hallo Ewald,

bin auch erst seid ein paar Tagen hier.
Aber was ich schon gelernt habe, ist: Du brauchst viiiiiele Pflanzen/Unterwasserpflanzen, die den Algen die Nährstoffe wegschnappen, die die Fische hauptsächlich produzieren. 
Hab auch Probleme (mit grün/braunem Wasser), hier hat man mir super geholfen, habe alle Pflanzen von Teicherde in gesäuberten Sand umgepottet und mir vier Pack __ Hornkraut zugelegt (zu den anderen Pflanzen, die schon drin und drumzu sind). Mein Teichlein faßt 750l und hab auch ein paar Goldies und zwei __ Shubunkin drin. 

Und besorg Dir mal ein Wasserwerte-Test, so Streifen sind zwar nicht sooo genau, aber am einfachsten. Da kriegst Du Deine genauen Werte und kannst entsprechend handeln.
Nimm Dir mal ein bißchen Zeit und guck Dich hier um, ist echt sehr interessant und hilfreich. Kompliment nochmal an alle fleißigen Schreiberlein!

Und hier sind wirklich alle ganz wild auf Fotos. Vielleicht kriegst Du es ja mit Deinem Handy hin?

Bis bald,
Heike


----------



## goldfischli.21 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: hallo,ich bin neu hier*

Hallo Heike
Nun ich habe momentan sogar mit dem Handy probleme Bilder zumachen.Aber ich lasse nicht locker bis das mit Fotos klappt.Das mit viel Pflanzen verstehe ich jetzt,bin ganz einfach erst am Anfang mit dem Teich und seine Macken/Handhabungen usw......Ich muss halt auch noch lernen.
Gruss Ewald


----------



## Tomke (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: hallo,ich bin neu hier*

Moin,
ja, es gibt wirklich viel zu lernen. Schön, hier so viele Gleichgesinnte gefunden zu haben. :

Es ist echt ein Virus. Denke irgendwie den ganzen Tag 1. an meine Mieze und 2. an den Teich... zuhause gehen wir, meine Mieze und ich, erstmal raus, gucken was es Neues gibt im und ums Wasser...

Bis bald,

Heike


----------



## goldfischli.21 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: hallo,ich bin neu hier*

hallo heike
deine mietze????  bist du anderst?


----------



## Echinopsis (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: hallo,ich bin neu hier*



goldfischli.21 schrieb:


> ...bist du anderst?



Bitte nicht die Regeln vergessen, die Du mit Deiner Registrierung akzeptiert hast. Freundlichkeit ist dabei ein nicht ganz unwichtiger Punkt.


----------



## Tomke (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: hallo,ich bin neu hier*

Halloooo?

Neee, meine Katze, meine ich natürlich! Beizeiten folgt auch mal ein Bild, wenn ich sie mal mit der Kamera erwische, wie sie verständnislos in den Teich glotzt, weil ich da immer vorhocke und sie verstehen will, was mich da so interessiert.  
Bin ja ganz froh drum, hab sie erst seid einem Jahr aus dem Tierheim und sie überrascht uns immer wieder durch super Manieren. Jetzt mit dem Teich (seid März´11) hatten wir natürlich bedenken, aber sie steht eindeutig auf Tunfisch aus der Dose. 

Neuester Stand meines Teiches: seid dem Wechsel Erde gegen Sand SUPER! Glasklar bis auf den Grund, quicklebendige Fische, will gar nicht mehr weg vom Teichrand! Hoffe, das bleibt jetzt so...


Bis bald,

Heike


----------



## goldfischli.21 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: hallo,ich bin neu hier*

So jetzt,Nun habe ein Liter Teichklar von Gärtner ins Wasser gemischt,jetzt siehts schon besser aus.(nach kurzer Zeit sogar)
Jetzt noch ein paar Wasserpflanzen und dann wirds doch wohl in Ordnung sein.
Gruss Ewald


----------



## Olli.P (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: hallo,ich bin neu hier*

Hi,


mal abwarten wie lange das so bleibt....................


----------



## goldfischli.21 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: hallo,ich bin neu hier*

hallo,
so nun melde ich mich auch mal wieder 
habe mich in den letzten tagen richtig mit meinem teich bescäftigt. das mit dem teichklar von gärtner ist ne feine sache,hält aber nicht lange der liter auf meine 7000liter. nach 2-3 tagen wird das wasser echt super klar,aber es hält halt nicht die ewigkeit an "die wirkung".  kopfkratz
 ich denke man sollte immer mal wieder von dem zeugs reinkippen damit es auch so bleibt. was die pfanzen angeht die ich mir anfangs reingemacht habe (erst mal __ hornkraut etliche stengel),da zeugs hat sich nicht gegen verunreinigung behaupten können,weil die 20 goldfische die im teich sind alles innerhalb von 2 tagen weggefressen haben.(die roten pflanzenvernichter,grins)
kurzum,ich habe mir nun __ wasserpest und seerosen eingepflanz und warte wieder mal ab was sich dann so tut mit dem grünlichen wasser.bis dann mal.
gruss ewald:cu


----------



## goldfischli.21 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: hallo,ich bin neu hier*

nochmals ich,ich kann leider keine bilder hochladen,ich habs probiert aber es kommt immer die meldung dass so ein securitytoken fehlt. was ist denn dasß
gruss...


----------



## Zermalmer (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: hallo,ich bin neu hier*



goldfischli.21 schrieb:


> kurzum,ich habe mir nun __ wasserpest und seerosen eingepflanz und warte wieder mal ab was sich dann so tut


Hallo Ewald,
die Wasserpest werden Dir die Goldfische auch zerlegen...
Behelfen könntest Du Dir mit Fliegengitter (oder vielleicht einen tick grobmaschiger)kegel  oder Zylinder auf dem Pflanzort.
Damit hätten die Pflanzen eine Chance sich kräftigere Triebe zu schaffen... und erst, wenn sie darüber hinaus wachsen, abgefressen zu werden.


goldfischli.21 schrieb:


> nochmals ich,ich kann leider keine bilder hochladen,ich habs probiert aber es kommt immer die meldung dass so ein securitytoken fehlt. was ist denn dasß
> gruss...


Wie groß sind denn Deine Bilder?
im normalfall kann man Bilder mit 1030x1030 Bildpunkte und einer Größe von 350kb hochladen.
evt. versuchst Du ja 2048er Bilder hoch zu laden?


----------



## animei (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: hallo,ich bin neu hier*



goldfischli.21 schrieb:


> ich denke man sollte immer mal wieder von dem zeugs reinkippen



Das denke ich nun überhaupt nicht, und die meisten hier im Forum werden mir beipflichten. Außerdem schreibst Du ja selbst, dass die Wirkung nur von kurzer Dauer ist, das zeigt doch, dass das eigentliche Problem damit nicht zu lösen ist.

Pflanzen, Pflanzen, Pflanzen - nichts anderes wirst Du hier überall lesen. Allerdings ist die Seerose nun nicht gerade der Spitzenkandidat, wenn es darum geht, dem Teich Nährstoffe zu entziehen.


----------



## goldfischli.21 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: hallo,ich bin neu hier*

Wie groß sind denn Deine Bilder?
im normalfall kann man Bilder mit 1030x1030 Bildpunkte und einer Größe von 350kb hochladen.
evt. versuchst Du ja 2048er Bilder hoch zu laden?[/QUOTE]


hallo,habe gerade bemerkt,dass meine bilder zu gross sind um hochzuladen
mal sehen wie es weiter geht
bis dann:muede


----------



## Springmaus (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: hallo,ich bin neu hier*

_Hallo,

das Geld was du für dieses Teichklar ausgiebst investiere lieber in Pflanzen
das wird Dir auf dauer helfen.!_


----------



## Bad Girl (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: hallo,ich bin neu hier*

Kann ich Springmaus nur beipflichten.Hatte von oben bis unten giftgrünes Wasser. Hab dann auch gedacht, der
Chemietrip hilft. Aber denkste. Auch Dennerle brachte keinen bis gar keinen Erfolg. Nachdem ich meinen Pflanzenbestand nochmals aufgestockt hatte gings langsam begauf. Jetzt hab ich nach 14 Tagen 1 Meter Sichtweiteund es wird täglich mehr. Ein wichtiges Wissen wa du dir aneignen musst, was beim TEich unerlässlich ist,......... GEDULD. Ohne die funkt gar nichts.


----------



## goldfischli.21 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: hallo,ich bin neu hier*

hallo leute,klar hab ihr recht was die chemie angeht,bin auch nicht so der freund davon.  für den anfang habe ich halt einiges ausprobieren müssen um auch selbst erfahrung zu sammeln.  mittlerweile denke ich auch dass ich das geld lieber in pflanzen stecken will als in dieses zeugs.
zur zeit(sprich gestern und heute)habe ich am rand vom teich(in der flachwasserzone)so ein richtig grüner algenteppich.  ich muss mir unbedingt was einfallen lassen,denn in 3 tagen gehts in urlaub für 2 wochen  (arme fische).  bin gespannt wie es denen ergeht wenn ich 2 wochen weg bin.  hoffentlich gehen nicht alle kaputt:-(  vielleicht sollte ich sie ausem teich machen und in ein grosser kübel verfrachten,mit ein bisschen luft versorgen und von unseren kindern versorgen lassen( was das fressen angeht)
mal sehen,bis dann.
ewald


----------



## jolantha (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: hallo,ich bin neu hier*

Hallo Ewald,
Du willst doch nicht ernsthaft Deine Fische für 14 Tage in einen Kübel verfrachten.??  :shock Sorge bitte lieber dafür, daß der Filter funktioniert, der Sauerstoffeintrag reicht, und frage evtl. mal einen Nachbarn oder Bekannten, ob er mal nach Deinen Fischen schauen kann .


----------



## goldfischli.21 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: hallo,ich bin neu hier*

hallo anne
meine flteranlage habe ich vor 2 tagen geeinigt,an dieser wirds wohl nicht scheitern. das mit dem kübel ist/war nur so ne idee,ich denke mal dass die kinder danach sehen sollen. wird warscheinlich auch die einzige möglichkeit sein, bis wir wieder vom urlaub zurück sind.
bis dahin mal:cu


----------



## goldfischli.21 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: hallo,ich bin neu hier*

so wir sind wieder aus dem urlaub zurück.
also muss sagen,dass ich erwartet habe dass das wasser oder die fische hinüber sind.  war richtig überrascht,dass alles bestens aussieht.  wasser klockenklar bis auf den boden runter.  fische topfit und hungrig wie immer.  hab echt mit dem schlimmsten gerechnet,stattdessen  
grüssli ewald


----------



## goldfischli.21 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: hallo,ich bin neu hier*

hallo @all

so ich versuche mal paar bilder rein zubekommen,bin mal gespannt ob das geht danach sieht man was für schlechtes wasser mein teich hat.
bis dann


----------



## Eva-Maria (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: hallo,ich bin neu hier*

Hallo Ewald,
wo sind die Pflanzen in dem Teich?
Bin davon überzeugt, daß Dein Teich dann deutlich klarer wäre


----------



## goldfischli.21 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: hallo,ich bin neu hier*

hallo eva-maria
tja pflanzen sind noch nicht viele im teich,so 6 stück. auf den bildern sieht man sie nicht alle und wenn dann ungenau,sorry.
hast ja recht muss noch viele pflanzen einsetzten,gleich morgen will ich noch etwas kaufen gehen.
bis dann..


----------



## jolantha (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: hallo,ich bin neu hier*

Hallo, Ewald,
kannst Du Deinen Teich nicht einfach mal " überfluten", dann wird wenigstens die Oberfläche mal wieder sauber. Oder kauf Dir einen Skimmer, der saugt dann den ganzen Schmodder weg.


----------



## pema (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: hallo,ich bin neu hier*

Hallo Ewald,

oder noch einfacher: nimm einen Kescher zu Hand und fische die oben treibenden Algen ab. Das verringert auch den Nährstoffgehalt deines Wassers.

Pflanzen und noch mehr Pflanzen, weniger Fische und weniger Fischfutter wären sehr wichtig. 20 Goldfische sind für deine Teichgröße einfach etwas viel...und die wachsen ja auch noch und bekommen Kinder:shock

Wenn deine Angaben stimmen, und der Teich wirklich nur 60 cm tief ist, sehe ich außerdem schwarz für deine Fische im Winter. 
petra


----------



## goldfischli.21 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: hallo,ich bin neu hier*

hallo
also mit dem kescher habe ich das auch schon gemacht,aber soviel geht da nicht raus wie man vermutet.  durch das hin und her bewegen des keschers wird das ganze wasser aufgewirbelt und es entsteht noch mehr von diesem algenzeugs.  mit überfluten,sprich wasser mit schlauch auf die oberfläche spritzen,das hilft zwar aber nur für kurze zeit.  pflanzen habe ich gestern gekauft und gleich in wasser reingestellt,sind allerdings nur pflanzen für den rand (wassertiefe bis 20cm) nicht für unterwasser wie __ hornkraut oder __ wasserpest.  die 20 fische sind vielleicht schon um einige zuviel in dem teich,was soll ich tun ich habe sie nun mal und kann sie deswegen nicht um die hälfte reduzieren.  was ich festgestellt habeist,wenn ich den teich abdecke mit einer plane die die sonneneinstrahlung reduziert dann bessert sich die sache,aber wie sieht das denn aus  mit einem schutznetz oder tarnnetz wäre es wahrscheinlich schöner anzusehen wie mit dieser blauen plane (abstand zur wasseroberflächen ca.170mtr.)
nundenn,es wird sich noch etwas ergeben das die sache irgentwann mal bessert.  bis dann ewald


----------



## goldfischli.21 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: hallo,ich bin neu hier*

meinste wegem zufrieren?


----------



## pema (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: hallo,ich bin neu hier*



goldfischli.21 schrieb:


> meinste wegem zufrieren?



Ja genau das meine ich. 
Als Minimaltiefe, die für eine Überwinterung der Fische nötig ist, werden überall 80cm, besser 1m genannt.
petra


----------



## goldfischli.21 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: hallo,ich bin neu hier*

@petra
dafür isses nun zu spät.:?
@anne
anne deine idee mit überfluten war sehr erfolgreich,der sogenannte schmodder iss weg
gestern noch schmodder,heute sauber.
doch wie lange wird dies halten,vielleicht wirds besser mit den neu eingestzten pflanzen.
bis dann.....ewald


----------



## jolantha (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: hallo,ich bin neu hier*

Ewald,
wenn Du keinen Skimmer hast, der Deine Oberfläche absaugt, hast Du immer Blätter, Blütenstaub usw. auf Deiner Oberfläche. Irgendwann sinkt das dann alles ab, und wird unten zuSchlamm. FallsDu Deinen Teich mit Brunnenwasser auffüllst, solltest Du ihn dann ebeb immer dann überlaufen lassen, wenn die Oberfläche schmutzig ist. Mit Leitungswaser ist diese Methode natürlich zu teuer.


----------



## goldfischli.21 (3. Aug. 2011)

*AW: hallo,ich bin neu hier*

hallo miteinander
also muss sagen dass mein teich immer noch sauberes wasser hat

vielleicht tragen die 5 neuen eingesetzten pflanzen dafür,dass das wasser nun so aussieht.

so sollte es bleiben,dann kann man auch zufrieden sein.
gruss ewald...


----------



## goldfischli.21 (11. Aug. 2011)

*AW: hallo,ich bin neu hier*

hallo an alle in diesem faden
so hab nun einige tage meinen teich beobachtet mit allem drumherum,also bis jetzt ist das wasser total klar,keine algen sichtbar,fische quicklebendig,pflanzen alle top.  ich denke,dass dies alles den pflanzen zu verdanken ist und natürlich eure anregungen.
bin voll zufrieden mit allem,hoffe das bleibt so .

schliese dann mal den faden und lese weiterhin die helfenden beträge hier im forum.

gruss ewald


----------

